# Travels



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2015)

My hobby is travel. I was on Thursday in Marburg . Here is my report on the university city

https://germanmemory.wordpress.com/2015/06/06/reise/


Cheers

Hakone


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 7, 2015)

Eine schöne Stadt!

Must be nice to have travelling as hobby.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 8, 2015)

*The Romanesque Road*

The Romanesque Road (Straße der Romanik) is a scenic route in the German state of Saxony - Anhalt . It is part of the Transromanica network, a major European Cultural Route since 2006. The route takes the form of a figure-of-eight, with a northern and a southern loop, and the city of Magdeburg as it centre, linking village churches, monasteries, cathedrals and castles built between 950 and 1250 and which therefore represent the emergence of Christianity in this part of Germany.

https://pierreloubresse.wordpress.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=2&action=edit

Cheers

Hakone


----------



## Hakone (Jul 9, 2015)

*Eltz Castle - Germany*

Eltz Castle (German: Burg Eltz) is a medieval castle nestled in the hills above the Moselle River between Koblenz and Trier, Germany.

https://germanmemory.wordpress.com/2015/07/05/eltz-castle/


----------



## Denver (Jul 9, 2015)

thanks for sharing...seeing things like that certainly make me miss living in Europe!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2015)

Denver said:


> thanks for sharing...seeing things like that certainly make me miss living in Europe!



Not me. 
Thanksfor sharing. Looks like a lot of walking.
BTW, couldn't access the Romanesque road without a password.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Nyeric,

please try again

https://pierreloubresse.wordpress.com/2014/09/11/duong-romanik-germany/

https://pierreloubresse.wordpress.com/2014/09/11/duong-romanik-germany/


----------

